# Hand Feeding Baby Doves and Pigeons



## Dinos_Rock (Apr 23, 2008)

Will this work for baby doves and pigeons (and/or other wild birds)? I own pigeons and doves and I would like to have something like this on hand just in case of emergency.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755123

If this doesn't work, any other suggestions for hand feeding babies?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, it would work just fine.


----------



## Dinos_Rock (Apr 23, 2008)

OK, thanks. Also should I just feed it with an eye dropper, or is there a better method to feed them.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

My favorite method is the following:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding

This works great for babies that are a few days old or older, all the way up to self-feeding age. Try searching some of the other threads for more info about hand feeding if you need to do it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a lot of formula. You can buy it in smaller amounts too which I would recommend unless you are planning to feed a lot of birds. I always keep mine in the freezer because that prolongs the shelf life.


----------



## mongarza87 (Jun 16, 2013)

*what do baby doves eat*

i need help i dont know how to feed a baby dove or i dont know how to feed it help please or what it eats please someone help me


----------

